# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Canard PC Mensuel sur iPad

## Ivan Le Fou

Un fil de discussion pour recueillir vos avis et éventuellement signaler vos problèmes avec l'application iPad de Canard PC Mensuel.

----------


## Mordenkainen

Putain c'est une blague la description sur iTunes?





> Rares/ légères scènes adultes/suggestives
>     Rares/ légères scènes à caractère sexuel ou de nudité
>     Rares/ légères scènes d'humour vulgaire ou blasphématoire
>     Fréquentes/Intenses scènes de violence fictive (animation ou fantastique)
>     Fréquentes/Intenses scènes d’horreur/épouvante
>     Rares/ légères scènes de violence réaliste


  ::P:

----------


## LaVaBo

C'est à cause des photos de la rubrique hardware...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> C'est à cause des photos de la rubrique hardware...


... des dessins de Couly, des screenshots de jeux et d'une envie de se laisser de la marge!

----------


## Darkath

Ceci est un révolution  ! :jobs:

Vu les screens sur l'appstore, ça a l'air d'être du beau boulot, qui tire profit de l'interface et c'est pas juste un doc style pdf.

Va me falloir un iPad maintenant  ::(:

----------


## Praetor

Peut-on convertir son abo papier en abo électronique?

----------


## thomzon

Je vais tester ça au plus vite, mais j'ai déjà une question.
J'imagine que les achats de magazine sont liés au compte iTunes. Imaginons que dans 1 ans je casse mon iPad, et je me décide à passer à une tablette Androïd. Avez-vous prévu un "transfert" qui permettra de récupérer les magazines achetés sur un autre support ?

----------


## Checco

J'ai testé, c'est vraiment bien foutu, bien joué. Joli, efficace.
Il manque peut-être une table des manières (à moins que je l'ai loupée) et pourquoi ne pas y ajouter des vidéo tel des extrait de gameplay.

Cependant je me demande comment prévoyez-vous la chose pour ceux qui ont un abonnement papier et qui souhaitent également avoir la version pad?

Personnellement, pour rien au monde je me passerais de la version papier, mais pour retrouver un test ou une rubrique la version ipad serait tellement pratique  ::):  mais je me vois mal repayer le tout.


edit: tiens j'ai pensé qu'à la fin d'un article il pourrait y avoir un lien discret qui amène directement à la discussion du jeu en question sur le forum.

----------


## McChicken

J'ai testé, et j'ai trouvé l'expérience épouvantable. Ce n'est pas forcément votre faute, c'est un problème commun à la plupart des magazines sur iPad, mais le résultat est horrible. Laissez-moi vous raconter ma vie. 

Hier soir vers 22 heures, j'ai décidé d'aller me coucher avec mon iPad pour télécharger et découvrir ce fameux numéro zéro de Canard PC dont j'ai entendu parler toute la journée. Je télécharge l'application depuis l'App Store. Tiens, l'application apparaît dans mes applications, et pas dans Newsstand. Bizarre. Quelques minutes après, je lance l'application. Je découvre là un joli fond rigolo. Et puis on m'invite à télécharger ce premier numéro. Je m'exécute. Et là j'attends. Et puis j'attends. Ça télécharge, mais c'est long. "Oh", me dis-je, "puisque l'application a du être si bien codée, je peux surement quitter pour que ça télécharge en fond pendant que je regarde des vidéos de chats sur Youtube". ERREUR ! Je dois donc revenir dans l'application, et redémarrer le téléchargement de zéro. Et pire, je dois donc regarder l'écran de téléchargement pendant toute la durée du téléchargement. 



Je vais être franc : j'ai passé plus de temps à regarder cet écran de téléchargement qu'à tester l'application par la suite. J'ai donc repéré 2 fautes monstrueuses sur la capture d'écran de la couverture (qui s'est avérée par la suite ne pas être vraiment la couverture finale du magazine) : "L'actualité du jeu vidéo *touts* les mois" (sous le logo Canard PC), "Dosier" (en bas à droite). Finalement, vers 23 heures, le numéro est enfin téléchargé et je vais pouvoir le tester. 

Cette mauvaise expérience n'est pas unique à votre application. L'excellent Justin Williams avait écrit un super article relatant son expérience d'utilisateur des principaux magazines sur l'App Store, avec 10 conseils pour améliorer ça. Mais qu'on soit bien clair : si je veux utiliser la version numérique d'un magazine papier, c'est pour que ça me donne des avantages, pas des inconvénients. En une heure, le temps qu'il m'a fallu pour télécharger ce premier numéro, j'aurais pu : sortir de mon lit, enlever mon pyjama, remettre mes habits, mettre mon manteau, descendre dans la rue, aller à la maison de la presse, me rendre compte qu'il est 22h15 et donc que c'est fermé, rentrer chez moi, enlever mon manteau, enlever mes habits, remettre mon pyjama, me remettre dans mon lit, et passer 30 minutes à écouter ma copine parler. 

Maintenant sur l'application en elle-même, je suis partagé. 

La navigation n'est pas très intuitive. J'ai d'abord rigolé en voyant qu'il y avait un mode d'emploi, j'ai essayé de naviguer tout seul comme un grand, et puis je suis retourné lire le mode d'emploi parce que je n'ai rien compris. Une fois cette étape passée, on s'y fait vite, mais ça ne fonctionne pas tout le temps. Pour passer d'un article à un autre, je dois donc glisser mon doigt horizontalement sur l'écran. Mais sur certains articles, il y a sur la première page des screenshots de jeux, et quand je glisse mon doigt, je change de screenshot, et non plus de page. Je dois donc faire attention à l'endroit où je mets mes doigts, et ça me rappelle des mauvais souvenirs de mes premiers cours d'électricité ou de ma première petite amie.

Autre mauvaise surprise, la plupart des mouvements habituels dans une application iPad ne fonctionnent pas ici. Par exemple on ne peut pas zoomer sur une photo en pinçant ses doigts. Pire, on ne peut pas zoomer sur une page tout court, par exemple pour agrandir le texte et lire plus confortablement quand il est déjà 23 heures et qu'on a eu une dure journée et qu'on est myope avec -10 à ses deux yeux. Encore une fois j'ai l'impression d'avoir les inconvénients d'un magazine numérique, mais pas les avantages. 

Enfin, les effets m'as-tu-vu en-veux-tu-en-voilà de transitions (avec les colonnes de textes qui apparaissent indépendamment en glissant) à chaque chargement de page sont insupportables. Okay, c'est chouette la première fois. Mais c'est super agaçant quand on veut défiler rapidement d'une page à une autre. Et on s'en lasse très très vite. Quant à la petite animation d'introduction sur la couverture, c'est joli mais ça ne sert à rien. Ça n'apporte pas de contenu, et ça ne mets pas mieux en avant le contenu. Je n'ai pas beaucoup poursuivi ma lecture des articles, mais j'adorerais voir des vraies vidéos de jeux, et je ne crois pas que le magazine en contienne. 

Je ne sais pas combien de temps ça vous demande de transposer une édition papier du magazine en version numérique comme celle-ci, mais vu le résultat, je pense qu'une simple version PDF serait aussi bien si ce n'est mieux.

----------


## Pandalex

Ouch.

----------


## Nexus5

J'ai lu quelques articles aujourd'hui et j'adore, ma premiere experience est tres positive ! Au bout de 5 minutes on est completement a l'aise avec l'interface. On peut donc se concentrer a 100% sur les articles idiots.
Le sommaire accessible a tout moment, et avec les pages scrollables, ca bute: on peut commencer un article et s'arreter en cours de route pour feuilleter le reste du magazine, et on retrouve apres immediatement dans le sommaire la derniere page qu'on a lue.
Le seul probleme que j'ai eu : quand on lance l'application, si l'iPad n'a pas de connection wi-fi l'appli ne trouvera pas le numero zero a telecharger dans le magasin, c'est normal. Mais quand on retrouve la connection, le magasin reste vide car on dirait que l'appli ne fait pas de "refresh". Il a fallu que je kill l'appli et que je la relance avec une connection wi-fi bien disponible pour enfin voir le numero zero dans l'onglet magasin.

----------


## kikoro

Mais cette application elle est magnifique. ::love:: 
J'ai mis une ou deux minutes a comprendre comment fonctionne l’application ::ninja::  encore heureux qu'ils ont penser à la notice dans leur apli^^.
C'est clair que c'est super bien fait cela n'a rien à voir à la plupart des magazine sur ipad. :;): 
GG La rédactions :Cigare:

----------


## Shadrap

Téléchargement en cours...  ::happy2::

----------


## Shadrap

Voilà c'est fait !... mais je confirme... ne pas perturber l'Ipad en ouvrant une autre application pendant le téléchargement !  ::|: 

Pas bien grave ceci dit...

Donc !... après une lecture rapide par manque de temps, l'appli me parait moins léchée que CPC Hardware mais ça reste d'un très bon niveau et la lecture est très agréable.

Je n'achetais plus CPC par manque de place (trop de magazines, CD & vinyls...) et le dématérialisé peut avoir du bon dans ces cas là.

Bien joué !... vous avez raccroché un client !  :;): 

Après d'autres lectures plus posées je re-posterai pour confirmer ou non ce premier ressenti positif.

Et puis le 1er Mars arrive... donc un nouveau numéro !

----------


## jpjmarti

Je serai définitivement un vieux con quand les magazines et les quotidiens papier auront définitivement disparu. Il faut que je me dépêche de mourir avant.

----------


## Rastignac

Une version "universelle", qui gère aussi les iPhones/iPodTouches, est-elle envisageable ?
Sur un écran "Rétina" (iPhone4/4S ou iPodTouch4), la résolution reste assez proche d'un iPad.
C'est encore utilisable/lisible, ou pas ?

----------


## Gargantuel

En ce qui me concerne j'ai bien aimé et je serais tenté d'acheter les numéros suivants. 
J'aime beaucoup la mise en page, le choix des rubriques conservées me convient bien. J'avais arrêté de lire Canard PC car je ne lisais plus que la moitié du journal, là ça me va bien, y a l'essentiel à mes yeux.
Je m'en fout d'attendre un peu plus avant de lire les tests, je suis pas à quelques semaines pret surtout que de nos jours, mieux vaut attendre les premieres volées de patchs avant de se lancer dans un jeu.

Bref, je me sens bien dans la cible visée par ce mensuel Ipad  ::):

----------


## Zohan

Et vous offririez pas un Ipad si on s'abonne?  ::siffle::

----------


## Djeand

Excellente adaptation de Canard PC sur tablettes. L'ergonomie est impeccable, d'autant qu'on a pu s'y habituer avec l'app CPC Hardware. Les captures d'écrans de jeu sont magnifiques, et la gestion des encadrés de texte, à commencer par le pavé de note, est intelligente. Bref, techniquement j'adhère. Sur le modèle économique, je cherche une raison pour un abonné fidèle comme moi de repasser à la caisse pour une version tablette de mon bimensuel préféré. Et j'en ai trouvé une! (ne me remerciez pas, c'est tout naturel). Avec dans l'appli un index et un moteur de recherche transversal sur l'ensemble des articles publiés dans la version tablette, l'abonné aurait accès pour 3,99€/mois, à un système d'archivage élégant de ses Canard PC, ce qui permettrait enfin de se débarrasser des exemplaires papier sans remord. Faisable?

----------


## Gargantuel

J'adhère pleinement à la suggestion de Djeand  ::): 
EDIT: de même qu'un téléchargement en background serait bien utile.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Peut-on convertir son abo papier en abo électronique?


Non, ce n'est pas possible, pour plusieurs raisons 
- d'abord pour l'instant il n'y a pas d'abonnement électronique (mais ça vient, voir plus bas...)
- ensuite il s'agit de deux publications différentes qui n'ont ni le même prix ni la même périodicité, donc la conversion serait compliquée.

---------- Post added at 10h11 ---------- Previous post was at 10h10 ----------




> Je vais tester ça au plus vite, mais j'ai déjà une question.
> J'imagine que les achats de magazine sont liés au compte iTunes. Imaginons que dans 1 ans je casse mon iPad, et je me décide à passer à une tablette Androïd. Avez-vous prévu un "transfert" qui permettra de récupérer les magazines achetés sur un autre support ?


Non, les achats sont liés au compte iTunes. Vous pouvez changer de machine et tout retrouver, mais pas si vous changez de compte ou de plate-forme.

---------- Post added at 10h36 ---------- Previous post was at 10h11 ----------




> Il manque peut-être une table des manières (à moins que je l'ai loupée)


Voui je pense que vous l'avez loupé : un "clic" sur la page fait apparaître une barre de menu en haut avec Table des matières à droite.




> et pourquoi ne pas y ajouter des vidéo tel des extrait de gameplay.


Trop lourd. le fichier fait déjà dans les 200 Mo, nous considérons que c'est une limite.




> Cependant je me demande comment prévoyez-vous la chose pour ceux qui ont un abonnement papier et qui souhaitent également avoir la version pad?


Cf. plus haut : On ne peut pas prévoir grand chose.




> edit: tiens j'ai pensé qu'à la fin d'un article il pourrait y avoir un lien discret qui amène directement à la discussion du jeu en question sur le forum.


Pour l'instant, notre application est un peu "sèche", c'est vrai, en termes d'interactions et de liens. On cherchera à améliorer cela au fil du temps et toutes les idées sont bienvenues.

---------- Post added at 10h47 ---------- Previous post was at 10h36 ----------



---------- Post added at 10h55 ---------- Previous post was at 10h47 ----------




> La navigation n'est pas très intuitive. J'ai d'abord rigolé en voyant qu'il y avait un mode d'emploi, j'ai essayé de naviguer tout seul comme un grand, et puis je suis retourné lire le mode d'emploi parce que je n'ai rien compris. Une fois cette étape passée, on s'y fait vite, mais ça ne fonctionne pas tout le temps. Pour passer d'un article à un autre, je dois donc glisser mon doigt horizontalement sur l'écran. Mais sur certains articles, il y a sur la première page des screenshots de jeux, et quand je glisse mon doigt, je change de screenshot, et non plus de page. Je dois donc faire attention à l'endroit où je mets mes doigts, et ça me rappelle des mauvais souvenirs de mes premiers cours d'électricité ou de ma première petite amie.


Pour le principe de la navigation, c'est vraiment une question d'habitude : cette navigation dite "en croix" (d'un article à l'autre horizontalement, d'une page à l'autre verticalement) est en train de se généraliser et c'est un standard pour la plupart des mags iPad qui ne sont pas des liseuses PDF.
Sinon, oui vous avez raison, sur certaines pages il y a trop de zones "sensibles" ce qui gêne le passage d'un article à l'autre (sur le sommaire en particulier).




> Autre mauvaise surprise, la plupart des mouvements habituels dans une application iPad ne fonctionnent pas ici. Par exemple on ne peut pas zoomer sur une photo en pinçant ses doigts. Pire, on ne peut pas zoomer sur une page tout court, par exemple pour agrandir le texte et lire plus confortablement quand il est déjà 23 heures et qu'on a eu une dure journée et qu'on est myope avec -10 à ses deux yeux. Encore une fois j'ai l'impression d'avoir les inconvénients d'un magazine numérique, mais pas les avantages.


Oui, c'est une des limites de l'option qui consiste à ne pas faire du PDF : le texte n'est pas zoomable, ou alors au prix de contorsions épouvantablement moches, genre un bête fichier texte qui se superpose à la page et dont vous pouvez changer la taille de police. Vous remarquerez en regardant à droite à gauche, que seules les appli sous forme de liseuses de PDF propose du zoom (pour simplifier : le texte est alors considéré comme une image).





> Je ne sais pas combien de temps ça vous demande de transposer une édition papier du magazine en version numérique comme celle-ci, mais vu le résultat, je pense qu'une simple version PDF serait aussi bien si ce n'est mieux.


Cela nous prend beaucoup de temps, donc de l'argent, mais nous y tenons. Vous êtes la preuve qu'il y a aussi un public pour les versions PDF simples, tant mieux.

---------- Post added at 10h57 ---------- Previous post was at 10h55 ----------




> Et puis le 1er Mars arrive... donc un nouveau numéro !


On va être en retard, peut-être même très en retard, vu que nous soumettons à Apple une nouvelle version de l'application pour pouvoir proposer de l'abonnement.

---------- Post added at 10h58 ---------- Previous post was at 10h57 ----------




> Une version "universelle", qui gère aussi les iPhones/iPodTouches, est-elle envisageable ?
> Sur un écran "Rétina" (iPhone4/4S ou iPodTouch4), la résolution reste assez proche d'un iPad.
> C'est encore utilisable/lisible, ou pas ?


Non, ce serait trop petit, impossible à lire.

----------


## Norhil

Tout d'abord bravo, super appli, du beau boulot, c'est fluide, c'est joli, c'est complet, multimédia, la totale ! Le support est, je trouve, très bien exploité, ça fait plaisir, et j’achèterai vos éditions numériques avec plaisir !

Une petite critique constructive au niveau de l'ergonomie : lorsqu'il y a des images dans un article, le premier réflexe de l'utilisateur d'iPad averti est de doubletap dessus pour zoomer dessus. Mais sur le Canard on voit en haut à droite de chaque image un petit "+", alors on se dit "ha bé je vais cliquer le "+", ça va zoomer !" mais en vain. Du coup on tapotte, on tape, on tabasse, et on finit par accidentellement doubletap sur l'image à côté du "+" et là, ça marche !

Donc merci de virer ce vilain "+" moche et useless et enduiseur d'erreur, et tout sera par-fait !

----------


## Bob Denard

Pas encore testé mais ça a l'air très sympa cette version numérique ! Est-ce que ce sera compliqué de l'adapter à la résolution des nouveaux iPad "résolutionnaires" (sic) ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Pas encore testé mais ça a l'air très sympa cette version numérique ! Est-ce que ce sera compliqué de l'adapter à la résolution des nouveaux iPad "résolutionnaires" (sic) ?


A vrai dire, cela a été ma première inquiétude : on ne va pas pouvoir adapter, donc l'appli sera "upscalée" automatiquement sur ces nouveaux bousins. Un pixel va donc se transformer en un bloc de 4 pixels. Mais vu que la taille physique de l'écran reste la même, ça ne devrait pas être trop gênant, me dit-on dans les milieux très informés du jeu vidéo sur iOS.

----------


## Anon26492

Est-ce qu'un abonnement double (papier+iPad) voir quadruple (CPC+Hardware papier et iPad) sont envisageables ?

Je suis abonné papier, et tous les deux ou trois mois je les vire (hérésie, je sais, mais Mme Mdt aime pas trop mes collectionites), du coup ça serait sympa de pouvoir archiver les versions mensuelles sur mon compte iPigeon. Mais je raquerais pas un second abo plein tarif pour ça, mais genre avec une réduc de 50%, ça pourrait se faire.

J'imagine que ça doit être assez chaud niveau administratif  ::huh:: 




> Un pixel va donc se transformer en un bloc de 4 pixels.


les images seront un poil plus floues sur iPad 3, mais les polices sont automatiquement uppées, donc seront beaucoup plus nettes.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Est-ce qu'un abonnement double (papier+iPad) voir quadruple (CPC+Hardware papier et iPad) sont envisageables ?
> 
> Je suis abonné papier, et tous les deux ou trois mois je les vire (hérésie, je sais, mais Mme Mdt aime pas trop mes collectionites), du coup ça serait sympa de pouvoir archiver les versions mensuelles sur mon compte iPigeon. Mais je raquerais pas un second abo plein tarif pour ça, mais genre avec une réduc de 50%, ça pourrait se faire.


À vrai dire comme CPC Mensuel ne s'adressait pas vraiment aux lecteurs réguliers, nous n'avons rien prévu de ce genre.
Mais ce serait très compliqué : il faut comprendre qu'Apple gère tout sur itunes, ils considèrent que ce sont leurs clients, pas les nôtres. Et en plus cela se fait par prélèvement, ce qui complique encore.

----------


## starduck

J'espère effectivement que les polices vont profiter automatiquement de la plus haute définition du nouveau joujou d'Apple car c'est vraiment pour la lecture que cette techno va être plaisante.
En espérant que l'appli ne gère pas le texte comme une image...
Sinon, je ne suis pas d'accord sur le fait que l'appli ne s’adresse pas aux lecteurs régulier. Pour ma part, je me prive de CPC depuis le début du mois pour profiter à fond du numéro mensuel d'avril. Je ne pense pas être le seul mais ça, seuls les premiers retours statistiques pourront vous le révéler.
D’ailleurs à ce titre, un des point qui feront que je conserverai l'appli ou que je reviendrai au papier sera l'absence des news. Je comprends le fait que certaines d'entres elles seront périmées à la sortie du numéro, mais dans leur grande majorité je ne pense pas que cela soit gênant.
Ce qui est gênant par contre c'est de passer à côté de "l'humour inside" de cette rubrique. J'ai peur que le canard se retrouve aseptisé.
Une autre solution pourrait être d'avoir un flux de news continu avec mise en cache pour une consultation offline façon "Le monde" si vous voyer ce que je veux dire.
Pour le reste, c'est vraiment une appli plaisante et bien pensée, chapeau!

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> ailleurs à ce titre, un des point qui feront que je conserverai l'appli ou que je reviendrai au papier sera l'absence des news.
> Pour le reste, c'est vraiment une appli plaisante et bien pensée, chapeau!


Merci pour vos compliments !
Toutes les news sont absentes des numéros mensuels sur tablettes: news, news online et news hardware. De même que la plupart des dessins de Couly. Tout cela nous parait plus à sa place sur le papier et tous les 15 jours, à charge aussi -éventuellement- pour la version iPad de donner envie de découvrir l'esprit du magazine sur papier (d'où la page "En kiosque" de l'appli, qui donne un aperçu du contenu manquant avec des pages extraites du dernier numéro)

----------


## Kryss

Pas de news dans la version ipad... Pas rédhibitoire, mais dommage...
Allez voir ce que fait Auto Plus... Ils ont réglé le problème différemment. Les news mènent vers les news de leur site sur la page d'accueil (ainsi que l'argus/prix du neuf intéractif, situé normalement à la fin du magazine...)
Il manque aussi le côté ++ de ce qu'on peut attendre d'une version numérique, à savoir le côté interactif que sont les vidéos (et documents sonores)...
Il manque aussi la possibilité de zoomer les pages/photos ! Point important !
Autre chose qui pourrait peut être régler le problème pour ceux qui n'aiment pas les animations (perso je les trouve plutôt sympathiques), mais pourquoi ne pas réconcilier les 2, et permettre la lecture du magazine en pdf, en mode portrait (je n'invente rien, là encore le sus-dit magazine le fait, et ca marche très bien, avec zooms toussa...).
Et je ne pense pas qu'ajouter cette possibilité d'afficher un simple pdf du magazine augmente pour autant trop la charge de travail ?
En tous cas bravo pour un 1er jet, je me suis abonné dans la foulée ! (je n'achetais qu'épisodiquement en kiosque)

----------


## xtof

Salut Ivan, bonjour à la communauté CPC,

Je me définirais comme un casual reader de la version papier, que j'apprécie beaucoup pour son ton et pour le contenu.

Après avoir découvert le sample sur iPad, je me suis décidé à m'abonner pour 3 mois.
Ceci dit, même une fois abonné, on me propose le numéro 1 comme achat in-app à 3,99€

Y'a-t-il un délai d'activation pour l'abonnement ? Ou est-ce que celui-ci fonctionne comme un crédit de 3 achats de numéro ? Si oui, peut-on choisir de "sauter" un numéro ?

Merci pour vos réponses...

Christophe

EDIT: ok désolé je viens de voir dans la description de l'app que l'abonnement sera pris en compte à partir du numéro dont la date de parution suit celle de souscription.

----------


## Moochoir

Bravo à vous pour cette application c'est exactement ce que je souhaitais !

J'ai jeté un coup d'oeil aux abonnements et je ne peux m’empêcher de faire une remarque :
Pour la formule 1 mois le prix du magazine est de 3,99€.Pour la formule 3 mois le prix est de 9,99/3=3,33€.et la formule 6 mois il est de 19,99/6=3,3316...€.
Mathématiquement, le prix du magazine est donc plus élevé avec la formule 6 mois que celle de 3 mois ! impossibru! :-p
Je ne suis pas là pour gratter 1 centime mais quel est l'avantage de prendre une formule de 6 mois du coup ?
La logique voudrait qu'elle permette d'avoir un prix plus attractif  :;):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Mathématiquement, le prix du magazine est donc plus élevé avec la formule 6 mois que celle de 3 mois ! impossibru! :-p
> Je ne suis pas là pour gratter 1 centime mais quel est l'avantage de prendre une formule de 6 mois du coup ?
> La logique voudrait qu'elle permette d'avoir un prix plus attractif


C'est une coquille que nous avons vu trop tard: l'abonnement 6 mois n'a effectivement aucun intérêt. Nous la corrigerons avec une prochaine mise à jour.

---------- Post added at 21h20 ---------- Previous post was at 21h17 ----------




> Pas de news dans la version ipad... Pas rédhibitoire, mais dommage...
> Allez voir ce que fait Auto Plus... Ils ont réglé le problème différemment. Les news mènent vers les news de leur site sur la page d'accueil (ainsi que l'argus/prix du neuf intéractif, situé normalement à la fin du magazine...)
> Il manque aussi le côté ++ de ce qu'on peut attendre d'une version numérique, à savoir le côté interactif que sont les vidéos (et documents sonores)...
> Il manque aussi la possibilité de zoomer les pages/photos ! Point important !
> Autre chose qui pourrait peut être régler le problème pour ceux qui n'aiment pas les animations (perso je les trouve plutôt sympathiques), mais pourquoi ne pas réconcilier les 2, et permettre la lecture du magazine en pdf, en mode portrait (je n'invente rien, là encore le sus-dit magazine le fait, et ca marche très bien, avec zooms toussa...).
> Et je ne pense pas qu'ajouter cette possibilité d'afficher un simple pdf du magazine augmente pour autant trop la charge de travail ?
> En tous cas bravo pour un 1er jet, je me suis abonné dans la foulée ! (je n'achetais qu'épisodiquement en kiosque)


Merci ! J'avais répondu à la plupart de vos remarques et expliqué nos choix plus haut dans cette discussion.

---------- Post added at 21h23 ---------- Previous post was at 21h20 ----------




> EDIT: ok désolé je viens de voir dans la description de l'app que l'abonnement sera pris en compte à partir du numéro dont la date de parution suit celle de souscription.


Nous regrettons comme vous le caractère peu clair des indications d'Apple, mais nous n'y pouvons rien. Nous aurions préféré que cette information soit rappelée au moment delà prise d'abonnement, voire qu'on laisse le choix à l'abonné...

----------


## dr.doki

Bonjour Ivan, et les autres aussi !

Pour "offrir" une version électronique à un abonné papier, ce qui est mon cas.

Avez-vous penser à la solution du code ?

J'ai déjà beta testé des apps et je les récupérais en entrant un code dans l'appstore.

...laps de temps pendant lequel j'ai vérifié ma connerie...

Mais apparemment c'est pas possible, 
https://itunesconnect.apple.com/docs...loperGuide.pdf

Bon bah voilà...

Mon avis dans quelques jours sur le "new ipad" !

En tout cas, magnifique changement d'opinion à propos de Canard PC sur Tablette. il semblerait (remarquez le conditionnel) dans un vieil edito de CPC, qu'il était inconcevable de voir CPC sur ipad... Comme quoi y'a que les cons qui changent pas d'avis  :;):

----------


## Kryss

J'ai un petit soucis...
Je viens de passer au nouvel Ipad, mais lorsque je démarre votre application via le kiosque, je n'ai plus les abonnements ni le magazine acheté sur mon iPad 1.
Comment faire pour tout récupérer ?
Merci

----------


## starduck

Ouch, je teste le nouvel iPad et rester dans cette résolution ne va clairement pas le faire...
Je pense qu'il faut travailler sur une mise à jour rapidement car le fait que la sortie de cet iPad coïncide avec la dispo de l'édition mensuelle va donner une très mauvaise image de cette formule. ( c'est le cas de le dire huhu  ::o: )
La lecture est le point très positif de cette nouvelle résolution comme on peut s'en rendre compte sur les pdf et les sites web.

Faites un sondage autour de vous mais perso, je ne me vois pas consulter canard Pc dans cette résolution, je préfère être franc...

----------


## Kryss

Je viens de regarder l'exemplaire gratuit sur le nouvel iPad, c'est excellent ! Je n'ai aucun soucis de résolution ! (ce qu'on pouvait craindre étant donné la mise à l'échelle)
La clarté est légèrement meilleure dû à la qualité générale de l'écran même !
Et je ne parle même pas de la réactivité, meilleure là aussi.
Attention, je compare par rapport à l'iPad 1 (pas le 2)

----------


## Florian1293

Bonjour, j'ai pris l'abonnement 6 mois... et quand je veux prendre le dernier numéro il me demande si je veux l'acheter! L'abonnement ne démarre pas immédiatement? D'avance merci de votre réponse :-)

----------


## Mouha

> Bonjour, j'ai pris l'abonnement 6 mois... et quand je veux prendre le dernier numéro il me demande si je veux l'acheter! L'abonnement ne démarre pas immédiatement? D'avance merci de votre réponse :-)


L'abonnement commence toujours avec le numéro qui n'est pas encore paru au moment de la souscription.

----------


## kayl257

Bonjour. Je ne sais pas si c'est un bug ou pas mais je n'arrive pas à télécharger le numéro gratuit via le kiosque. 
La barre reste toujours vide.

----------


## Florian1293

> L'abonnement commence toujours avec le numéro qui n'est pas encore paru au moment de la souscription.


Ok super! Merci pour cette réponse rapide!

----------


## Charpagnouf

> Bonjour. Je ne sais pas si c'est un bug ou pas mais je n'arrive pas à télécharger le numéro gratuit via le kiosque. 
> La barre reste toujours vide.


Hello,

Je confirme, j'ai le même problème. 
Le numéro payant ne se télécharge pas non plus. 
(Et il s'appelle "Sample")

Sinon bien joué pour la mise à jour, c'est cool de pouvoir s'abonner.

----------


## Maga

Idem; j'ai acheté le numéro 1, mais impossible de le télécharger ...

----------


## motdiem

Meme problème pour moi sur l'ipad 3 - impossible de télécharger un numéro, la barre de téléchargement ne se remplit pas.

(bravo pour l'initiative en tout cas, je pense être dans le profil des gens intéressés par l'application - pas acheteur en kiosque habituellement)

----------


## joelebarge

Je suis ravi de voir cpc sur de nouveaux médias.

Je pense en effet que ça va vous aider à gagner des parts de marchés sans avoir les contraintes de la version papier que vous avez depuis des années :

réseau de distribution limité
grêve des transports
grêve des imprimeurs
gestion des stocks
mise en valeur du magazine chez les détaillants
gestion des abonnements, des réglements et de leur acheminement
etc

L'appli est sympa mais il y à des couacs que vous connaissez pour la plupart. 

Téléchargements pénibles et difficiles
Formules d'abonnement non adaptés


Personnellement, je suis toujours en vadrouille et ça devient un vrai casse tête pour se procurer mon magazine préféré que je lis depuis presque le début.
Je lis vos différents titres et je serais ravi une fois les formules d'abonnement maitrisés et l'appli optimisée de faire parti des lecteurs sur ce format.

Enfin, si vous avez besoin de béta testeur n'hésitez pas.

Bon courage à l'équipe de dev et la rédaction pour continuer dans cette direction.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> impossible de télécharger un numéro, la barre de téléchargement ne se remplit pas.


A ceux qui ont signalé ce problème : Avez vous réessayé et est-ce toujours le cas ? (ce pourrait avoir été un problème momentané de serveurs en surchauffe devant le nombre au moment du lancement)
Si oui : vérifiez que vous être bien en Wifi; essayez sans quitter l'application pendant le download. Si cela ne fonctionne toujours pas, supprimez l'application (appuyez dessus jusqu'à ce que l'icone vibre, et touchez la croix rouge pour supprimer), redémarrez l'ipad et réinstallez l'appli. Parfois, les mises à jour ou les téléchargements avortés bloquent la suite. Vos achats sont liés à votre compte itunes, pas à l'appli, donc ils ne seront pas perdus.
Si cela n'aboutit toujours pas, envoyez moi un message privé pour qu'on essaye de voir plus personnellement ce qui ne fonctionne pas, on ne laissera personne en rade.

---------- Post added at 14h50 ---------- Previous post was at 14h47 ----------




> J'ai un petit soucis...
> Je viens de passer au nouvel Ipad, mais lorsque je démarre votre application via le kiosque, je n'ai plus les abonnements ni le magazine acheté sur mon iPad 1.
> Comment faire pour tout récupérer ?
> Merci


Vos achats sont permanents et liés au compte itunes utilisé, pas à la machine. Avez vous enregistré le même compte itunes sur votre nouvel iPad ?

----------


## kayl257

J'ai toujours le soucis. Par moment j'ai plusieurs messages d'erreur dont un "problème de connexion au serveur" ou un message du genre. 
Je t'envoie un MP.

----------


## Maga

Ca ne marche toujours pas. J'ai réinstallé l'app: idem. Précision: je suis sur IPad 3.

----------


## Charpagnouf

> Ca ne marche toujours pas. J'ai réinstallé l'app: idem. Précision: je suis sur IPad 3.


Pareil. 
Mais après réinstallation même les thumbnails des mags ont mis 10 ans à s'afficher donc ça laisse fortement penser que ce sont les serveurs qui galèrent.

----------


## kayl257

Toujours pareil. Impossible de télécharger. 
Je n'ai plus de message d'erreurs comme "impossible d'ouvrir une session" mais rien de demarre.

Ps: je suis sur ipad3

----------


## Paco

Même problème, impossible de télécharger les mags sur plusieurs iPad 3 ...
Je tente cet aprem sur un iPad 2. EDIT : Ça ne fonctionne pas non plus >_<

----------


## darkvador67

Même problème j'ai acheté le numéro mais impossible de le télécharger, ni le gratuit non plus.
J'ai désinstallé et réinstallé l'appli et redémarré entre rien à faire.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Nous avons lancé aujourd'hui une mise à jour de notre application vers la version 1.2 avec des modifications visant entre autres à corriger la source potentielle des problèmes rencontrés par certains d'entre vous lors du téléchargement des numéros. Selon la procédure en vigueur sur l'AppStore, cette mise à jour est d'abord soumise à Apple. 
Si tout se passe bien elle devrait être validée et mise en route en début de semaine prochaine.
Nous nous excusons auprès des lecteurs concernés pour cette gêne et j'invite ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore fait à me contacter directement par message privé car tous les problèmes ne sont pas forcément de même nature.

----------


## hot22shot

Hello,

Je trouve l'appli plutôt pas mal et la lecture est fluide, mise à part une seule chose :
En lecture horizontale, sur les pages avec un peut de texte en haut et des screenshots en bas je trouve pas trés pratique de scroller sur la partie texte pour passer à la suite. Je me retrouve comme un con à vouloir scroller sur le screenshot.

Bon sinon ça m'a bien plu, du coup j'ai pris un abo 6 mois  ::): .

----------


## SoonPoker

Salut,

Alors pour ma part, j'ai acheté Canard PC version papier depuis le n°2 (bah oui, j'ai raté le 1 ...), jusqu'à ce que vous ouvriez les abonnements. Depuis cette date, j'ai toujours été abonné, jusqu'au mois dernier ...  ::O: 

En effet, ça me saoulait de recevoir et gérer tous ces kilos de papier, et Madame n'ayant pas la même affinité que moi avec le Canard  ::(: , ça devenait compliqué à gérer ... J'avais donc pour objectif d'acheter en kiosque, seulement de temps en temps et en fonction du sommaire, un numéro par ci par là.

Tout ça pour dire que vous aviez perdu un client et lecteur fidèle de la première heure.  :tired: 

Coïncidence : quelques jours après je vois apparaitre la version numérique du Canard. Je m'attendais à un PDF, mais, ô joie, quelle surprise : du contenu enrichi ! Point positif : vous venez de regagner un lecteur, cette fois-ci du mag numérique !

A noter que je n'ai rencontré aucun ralentissement ou plantage lors de downloads.

Concernant l'appli maintenant : elle correspond tout à fait à ma façon de lire un mag numérique : Navigation en croix, qui demande un peu de prise en main mais qui ensuite est vraiment optimale, slides sur les visuels, les petites boites à ouvrir et fermer, et la note qu'on ne voit pas du coin de l'oeil avant d'avoir terminé la lecture de l'article, et pis les anims, même si ca n'apporte pas grand chose effectivement, ben moi j'aime bien : Tout ça est top !  :;): 

Quelques bugs constatés au niveau des enchainements de texte en fin de colonne et en début de la colonne suivante, dans l'article sur ShootMania. 

Mais (parce que les avis positif ça fait plaisir, mais les points d'amélioration ça fait avancer), ma grosse déception a été au niveau du contenu enrichi : je m'attendais à des vidéos, des liens vers les sites des éditeurs, ou vers le forum (très bonne idée lue plus haut), etc. 

Donc j'ai bien lu plus haut la réponse d'Ivan concernant le poids du mag, et je pense qu'il faut effectivement limiter le volume. Mais ne pourriez vous pas simplement vous appuyer sur vos serveurs pour mettre à dispo les vidéos, et donc ajouter simplement des liens dans les différents articles qui pointeraient vers ces contenus ? Idem éventuellement pour des images HD ?  ::huh::  Ok ca nous ferait probablement changer d'appli sur l'Ipad pour la visualisation, mais avec le "slide multi-doigts" en guise de Alt+tab désormais disponible sur l'Ipad, ca se fait plutôt bien ...

Dernier point un peu plus marketing : des liens embarqués vers telle ou telle plateforme proposant le jeu à la vente pourrait être pratiques pour le lecteur, et éventuellement rémunérateur pour le Canard. Perso, lorsque je décide d'acheter un jeu, ça ne me dérangerait pas le moins du monde de passer par un lien "Canard PC" pour accéder au site du vendeur ... Bien au contraire !  ::rolleyes:: 

En tout cas FELICITATIONS pour cette appli, pour votre investissement dans ce sujet, pour votre avant-gardisme, et pour ne pas avoir céder à la mise à dispo d'un "pauvre" PDF du mag, n'apportant aucune valeur ajoutée au lecteur (pour mon utilisation en tout cas). 

Ha oui pis un dernier point : va falloir être à l'heure pour le prochain numéro, validation Apple ou pas !  :;): 

Longue vie au Canard !  ::):

----------


## bzoum

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour poser la question. J'aimerais savoir quand la version android de Canardpc sortira.

Cordialement,

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Mais (parce que les avis positif ça fait plaisir, mais les points d'amélioration ça fait avancer), ma grosse déception a été au niveau du contenu enrichi : je m'attendais à des vidéos, des liens vers les sites des éditeurs, ou vers le forum (très bonne idée lue plus haut), etc.


Oui, c'est un parti pris qui consiste à ce qu'une fois téléchargé, le magazine soit "clé en main" : tout le contenu est là sans avoir besoin de connexion. Donc pas de streaming et autres. 




> En tout cas FELICITATIONS pour cette appli, pour votre investissement dans ce sujet, pour votre avant-gardisme, et pour ne pas avoir céder à la mise à dispo d'un "pauvre" PDF du mag, n'apportant aucune valeur ajoutée au lecteur (pour mon utilisation en tout cas).


Merci pour votre soutien à tous malgré nos problèmes techniques et nos tâtonnements divers.




> Ha oui pis un dernier point : va falloir être à l'heure pour le prochain numéro, validation Apple ou pas !


Le numéro deux sortira avant le 5 avril, on sue déjà à grosses gouttes dessus.

---------- Post added at 15h00 ---------- Previous post was at 14h59 ----------




> Bonjour,
> Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour poser la question. J'aimerais savoir quand la version android de Canardpc sortira.


Moi aussi j'aimerais savoir, mais nous sommes tributaires de la conversion des outils que nous utilisons, qui est en cours. On espère bien que cela aura lieu avant l'été.

----------


## Eloween

et sur mon Kindle Fire à 100 euros rien du tout ???
C'est un autre scandale !  ::trollface::

----------


## Chamalow

Euh, je viens de m'abonner pour 6 mois, j'aime bien être tranquille, mais sur la facture Itunes il est écrit "La période d’abonnement est automatiquement renouvelée, sauf en cas de désactivation au moins 24 heures avant la fin de la période actuelle. Pour annuler le renouvellement automatique ou gérer vos abonnements, cliquez ci-dessous et connectez-vous."

Je n'aime pas trop bien le renouvellement automatique, mais "le lien ci-dessous" c'est ici ? Je peux désactiver le renouvellement automatique ? C'est ou ?

----------


## Argeuh

> Nous avons lancé aujourd'hui une mise à jour de notre application vers la version 1.2 avec des modifications visant entre autres à corriger la source potentielle des problèmes rencontrés par certains d'entre vous lors du téléchargement des numéros. Selon la procédure en vigueur sur l'AppStore, cette mise à jour est d'abord soumise à Apple. 
> Si tout se passe bien elle devrait être validée et mise en route en début de semaine prochaine.
> Nous nous excusons auprès des lecteurs concernés pour cette gêne et j'invite ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore fait à me contacter directement par message privé car tous les problèmes ne sont pas forcément de même nature.


En espérant que la validation soit effectuée bientôt chez Apple, c'est frustrant de m'être abonné 1 mois et de ne pas être en mesure de lire mon canard préferé!

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Euh, je viens de m'abonner pour 6 mois, j'aime bien être tranquille, mais sur la facture Itunes il est écrit "La période d’abonnement est automatiquement renouvelée, sauf en cas de désactivation au moins 24 heures avant la fin de la période actuelle. Pour annuler le renouvellement automatique ou gérer vos abonnements, cliquez ci-dessous et connectez-vous."
> Je n'aime pas trop bien le renouvellement automatique, mais "le lien ci-dessous" c'est ici ? Je peux désactiver le renouvellement automatique ? C'est ou ?


Nous non plus, mais c'est le seul renouvellement géré par Apple, tout simplement. Pas le choix.
Et non, ce n'est pas ici, c'est le lien indiqué sur le mail que vous avez reçu. (mode d'emploi : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4098?viewlocale=fr_FR#)
Sinon il faut lancer itunes sur votre ordi, puis itunes store, cliquer sur votre adresse mail en haut à droite et gérer votre abo via les règlages.
Oui, c'est bien planqué, et oui encore, c'est un choix d'Apple.

----------


## Johnny Boy

Bien le bonjour,

J'ai aussi eu quelques problèmes pour télécharger le numéro que j'avais acheté. J'ai dû m'y prendre à plusieurs reprise avec redémarrage/suppression de l'application mais j'ai finis par y arriver. Par contre est-ce qu'une version optimisée "Retina" est dans les tuyaux? Car avec la résolution actuelle, ça pique vraiment les yeux et j'ai vraiment hâte de lire le canard en profitant de l'écran du nouvel iPad qui, il faut bien le dire, déboîte carrément.

----------


## Shanaya

Même soucis malgre la maj de l appli pas de telechargemnent possible
Le gratuit ne se charge pas par contre le numéro 1 il est marqué téléchargement possible alors que normalement mon abo devrait commencer avec le 2 puisque le 1etait déjà sorti lors de la souscription ...

En espérant une solution rapide

----------


## kayl257

Pareil. J'ai fait la maj. Ça ne marche toujours pas. Rien ne démarre. Ça clignote 2-3 fois quand je click sur télécharger puis plus rien. (j'avais bien viré l'app, redémarré l'ipad et tout). 

C'est bizarre car avant hier, j'avais rententé, le téléchargement c'était lancé et paf quand l'écran de mon iPad s'est éteint, c'est revenu à zéro et plus rien.

----------


## Maga

Idem. MAJ faite (j'ai déinstallé l'app, éteint l'Ipad, réinstallé la nouvelle version) et que dalle: en effet, il n'y a plus marqué "sample" mais je ne peux toujours pas télécharger. Ah si, il ya une nouveauté: alors que j'ai acheté le numéro 1 depuis plus de deux semaines (sans avoir pu le lire donc ...), là il me propose de l'acheter en oubliant mon achat précédent.

Bref, j'aime bien le Canard mais là je commence à trouver le temps long et suis assez déçu.

----------


## Argeuh

Idem  ::sad::

----------


## darkvador67

Idem
J'ai mis l'appli à jour et ça ne fonctionne pas non plus c'est comme avant.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'ai aussi eu quelques problèmes pour télécharger le numéro que j'avais acheté. J'ai dû m'y prendre à plusieurs reprise avec redémarrage/suppression de l'application mais j'ai finis par y arriver. Par contre est-ce qu'une version optimisée "Retina" est dans les tuyaux? Car avec la résolution actuelle, ça pique vraiment les yeux et j'ai vraiment hâte de lire le canard en profitant de l'écran du nouvel iPad qui, il faut bien le dire, déboîte carrément.


Bonne nouvelle !
Oui, vous avez dû constater que la mise à jour de cette semaine a redonner toute leur finesse aux polices de caractère sur le nouvel iPad. Les numéros à venir (mais pas le prochain, c'était trop tard) tiendront compte de la nouvelle résolution pour la qualité des screenshots proposés.

---------- Post added at 23h28 ---------- Previous post was at 23h06 ----------




> Même soucis malgre la maj de l appli pas de telechargemnent possible


De toute évidence, il existe un petit groupe d'utilisateurs pour qui cela ne fonctionne pas malgré la mise à jour, et je suis désolé de vous dire que nous ne comprenons pas pourquoi. Tout ce que je peux vous promettre à l'heure actuelle, c'est que les développeurs d'Aquafadas sont conscients du problème et cherchent une solution.
J'aurai vraiment besoin que chacun de ceux qui sont concernés accepte de me contacter par message privé pour essayer de rassembler le plus d'éléments possibles et voir ce que nous pouvons faire. Ou vous indiquer la marche à suivre pour essayer de vous faire rembourser par Apple le cas échéant.
Encore une fois, je vous présente nos sincères excuses pour ces problèmes de fonctionnement et vous assure que nous faisons tout pour trouver une solution.

----------


## GROquiK

J'ai  téléchargé l'appli et le numéro gratuit sans - trop de - problèmes hier et vu que je ne renouvelle pas mon abonnement papier (que j'ai depuis 2004  :WTF: ) et vu que je ne dois pas être le seul, je suggère que les Fadas se sortent un peu les doigts  ::siffle::

----------


## starduck

> J'ai  téléchargé l'appli et le numéro gratuit sans - trop de - problèmes hier et vu que je ne renouvelle pas mon abonnement papier (que j'ai depuis 2004 ) et vu que je ne dois pas être le seul, je suggère que les Fadas se sortent un peu les doigts


Donc c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, il y a aussi des fidèles de CPC papier qui vont "migrer" vers la version ipad.
De toute manière, connaissant le monsieur, Ivan Le Fou va nous faire un joli petit dossier là dessus (stats à l'appuie  :;): )

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Donc c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, il y a aussi des fidèles de CPC papier qui vont "migrer" vers la version ipad.
> De toute manière, connaissant le monsieur, Ivan Le Fou va nous faire un joli petit dossier là dessus (stats à l'appuie )


Pour l'instant mon dossier il se conclut par "Le papier c'est reposant, au moins ça plante pas"

----------


## Maga

A ce propos Monsieur Le Fou, des idées pour les malheureux comme moi qui ont acheté le numéro 1 et qui n'arrivent toujours pas à le télécharger?

----------


## GROquiK

La je crois que tu vas nous l'énerver  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> A ce propos Monsieur Le Fou, des idées pour les malheureux comme moi qui ont acheté le numéro 1 et qui n'arrivent toujours pas à le télécharger?


Envoyez moi un message avec le plus de détails possible, je cherche une solution pour chacun des gens bloqués.

----------


## Ouaflechien

Même problème ici. Le problème semble être qu'il ne me demande pas mon mot de passe de compte iTunes et que forcement il ne peut pas télécharger les numéros de Canard PC.

EDIT: Un truc très bizarre, chaque fois que je lance l'appli mon modem se met a clignoter indiquant un accès au net constant (pas de téléchargement en cours ni aucune activité sur l'appli elle même), je quitte et ça s'arrête. Testé une demi douzaine de fois pour vérifier que ce n'étais pas un hasard.

EDIT: bon j'ai trouvé, en fait j'ai commencé un téléchargement et sans éteindre la tablette je suis parti faire autre chose. Plusieurs heures après j'ai découvert que le numéro gratuit était bien téléchargé et que je pouvais récupérer le numéro 1 normalement.

----------


## LittlEater

Ouai bah moi ça marche toujours pas et en bidouillant avec un VPN, j'ai même réussi à perdre mon abonnement et le numéro que j'ai acheté.
 Je soupçonne un bordel entre le système d'apple et le serveur ou on télécharge les journaux. Question: le serveur, il est chez Apple ou c'est un hébergement chez votre prestataire ? Si c'est votre prestataire, donnez moi l'adresse et je prends un direct Shanghai-Paris pour leur mettre un coup de pied dans les génitales...non mais.

----------


## dway

Idem pour moi (suis sur ipad2). J'avais DL le N°1 avant la derniere MAJ, avais presque fini de le lire, etais convaincu de prendre un abonnement, et hop, la MAJ et dans l'ordre :
- l'ancien icone hors du kiosque apparaissait "en attente" et se balladait sur toutes les pages d'icones d'apps de l'ipad
- impossible de desinstaller evidemment
- reboot ipad, l'icone avait disparue, je reinstall
- rebelotte, mais ce coup ci, tjs en dehors du kiosque j'ai la couv du numero 1 de CPC en tant qu'icone d'app qui continue de se ballader dans les pages d'icones
- me sers une chartreuse
- je reboot
- miracle, la couv du numero 1 se trouve dans le kiosque mais plante a l'ouverture
- je le supprime
- j'ai rien retenté depuis, j'ai peur, j'ai plus de chartreuse et y fait beau.

J'espere que mon rapport de bug est a la hauteur des standards.
Des news d'aquafadas ? Peut etre faut il changer de prestataire et prendre des pros ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> - j'ai rien retenté depuis, j'ai peur, j'ai plus de chartreuse et y fait beau.


Merci pour les détails. J'aimerai savoir la fin de l'histoire : est-ce que le numéro est téléchargeable et lisible, finalement ?

----------


## Netsabes

J'ai eu le même bug. J'ai tenté diverses reinstalls/resynchro et ça apparaissait à chaque fois. Finalement, j'ai fait une réinitialisation de l'iPad (en bas de l'onglet "Général" des réglages), ça a pris une heure pour retélécharger toutes mes apps et la sauvegarde iCloud et depuis ça marche nickel.

----------


## dway

> Merci pour les détails. J'aimerai savoir la fin de l'histoire : est-ce que le numéro est téléchargeable et lisible, finalement ?


Hop, alors je viens de relancer le DL, qui a bien demarré et terminé dans le kiosque. J'ai ouvert l'app, telechargé le numero gratuit, feuilleter un peu, et quitté.
Et là, horreur et dame nation (celle qui begaye et bave), l'icone de l'ancienne app canard mensuel apparait comme pour me narguer en bas de la page d'apps, en laissant d'ailleurs 2 espaces d'icones vides entre elle et celle d'avant, comme si elle planquait 2 autres apps malefiques.
Mais bon je peux lire le magazine.
Par contre, j'ai aucune envie de reinitialiser la tablette comme l'a fait netsabes, c'est pas bien normal de devoir faire ca... J'espere qu'il n'y a pas d'erreurs plus profondes dans l'OS :/
Toujours rien de la part d'aquafadas ?

Bon sinon, qques remarques sur la version tablette de CPC :
- gros souci de hauteur de ligne des textes, trop tassés, ca pique les yeux au bout de 10mn. Un peu d'air serait super et peu couteux.
- les animations de transition entre les pages sont inutiles, ca ralenti le tout, et c'est chiant pour feuilleter rapidement
- les modeles de pages des articles, euh non pardon... LE seul et unique modele de page saoule a la longue, en proposer 3 ou 4 serait super.
- on peut pas zoomer sur les tofs. Un comble.
- manque de legendes aux images, là ca fait asseptisé, c'est pas tres agreable.

Je me doute que tout ca fait partie des compromis pour sortir un mag tablette menstruel, mais ils gachent le resultat... Il ne faut pas grand chose finalement pour en faire un vrai mag confortable a lire. Z'avez deja le contenu de qualité, et il est loin d'etre mis en valeur. Et ce bug d'install va vous faire perdre tous les abonnements potentiels vus les notes sur l'appstore...
J'espere sincerement qu'aquafadad va se les sortir et pondre autre chose que cette bouse technique. Je serai le 1er abonné si c'est le cas !

Des bisoux.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> l'icone de l'ancienne app canard mensuel apparait comme pour me narguer en bas de la page d'apps, en laissant d'ailleurs 2 espaces d'icones vides entre elle et celle d'avant, comme si elle planquait 2 autres apps malefiques.


Et si vous la supprimez ?



> Mais bon je peux lire le magazine.


Bon, c'est déjà ça. Oui, en ce moment, je me contente de peu.



> Par contre, j'ai aucune envie de reinitialiser la tablette comme l'a fait netsabes, c'est pas bien normal de devoir faire ca...


Je vous le confirme : ce n'est pas normal du tout. 
Néanmoins, c'est une solution de secours qui a l'air de fonctionner, aussi pénible soit-elle, aussi je la recommande à ceux qui sont bloqués avec les téléchargements : pensez à faire une sauvegarde de vos applis et données.




> Bon sinon, qques remarques sur la version tablette de CPC :
> - gros souci de hauteur de ligne des textes, trop tassés, ca pique les yeux au bout de 10mn. Un peu d'air serait super et peu couteux.


On l'a déjà considérablement aéré par rapport au CPC hardware. Mais nous ne sommes pas bloqués sur cette question.



> - les animations de transition entre les pages sont inutiles, ca ralenti le tout, et c'est chiant pour feuilleter rapidement


Les avis sont partagés : nous, on aime bien. Pour feuilleter rapidement, utilisez la table des matières.



> - les modeles de pages des articles, euh non pardon... LE seul et unique modele de page saoule a la longue, en proposer 3 ou 4 serait super.


Vous exagérez tout de même : il y a bien un gabarit différent par rubrique. Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup de tests.



> - on peut pas zoomer sur les tofs. Un comble.


Ben si, toutes les images sont zoomables (sauf les images d'ouverture): double tap ou tap sur le petit (+) à partir du prochain numéro. N'hésitez pas à lire le mode d'emploi.



> - manque de legendes aux images, là ca fait asseptisé, c'est pas tres agreable.


Absolument, il nous reste à trouver un joli moyen de faire ça.

----------


## dway

Hop. Desolé pour la reponse tardive.

Je ne peix pas supprimer l'icone de l'ancienne app vu qu'elle est "en attente" comme avant une install. J'ai pas la petite croix  ::(: 

Sur la hauteur de ligne, si vous n'etes pas bloqué, alors augmentez la un poil  :;): 

Pour les animations entre les pages, bah le sommaire ne permet pas d'aller directement a une page donnée d'un article, c'est là que c'est le + embetant, meme si j'aime bien l'effet qd meme.

Pour les gabarits, oui pardon, je parlais des gabarits des pages de test. 1 ou 2 gabarits de + serait top.

J'ai bien lu la notice avant d'ecrire qu'on ne pouvait pas zoomer le images, mais je me suis mal exprimé, c'est le pinch qui est bloqué, on ne peut pas zoomer "plus que ça". Bon c'est pas tres grave non plus.

Pour les legendes sur les images, je suis impatient, je rafole des notes d'humour con-con comme au bon vieux temps de joystick. Si je ne me trompe pas, la fine equipe de joystick (le vrai, pas la bouse actuelle) est bien en grosse partie dans le staff de CPC ? Me trompe-je ?

Sinon, une derniere remarque, je serais heureux d'avoir des jolis liens a cliquer vers des ressources web (articles, videos...) dans un navigateur intégré au mag. L'experience de lecture frolerait l'orgasme tactile.

En tout cas je vous salue bien bas.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je ne peix pas supprimer l'icone de l'ancienne app vu qu'elle est "en attente" comme avant une install. J'ai pas la petite croix


Screugneugneu. Une nouvelle mise à jour est dans les tuyaux, dont l’objectif est de nettoyer et remettre au propre les applis qui se sont mal installées, ou mal mises à jour. Beaucoup de problèmes viennent de là visiblement.




> Pour les animations entre les pages, bah le sommaire ne permet pas d'aller directement a une page donnée d'un article, c'est là que c'est le + embetant, meme si j'aime bien l'effet qd meme.


Si si, la table des matières permet de faire défiler les pages d'un même article avant d'en choisir une. Et dans le prochain numéro nous avons intégré la possibilité de mettre des signets et des notes.




> J'ai bien lu la notice avant d'ecrire qu'on ne pouvait pas zoomer le images, mais je me suis mal exprimé, c'est le pinch qui est bloqué, on ne peut pas zoomer "plus que ça". Bon c'est pas tres grave non plus.


Lorsque vous double-tappez sur une image pour l'afficher plein écran, vous pouvez ensuite zoomer dessus en pinçant. mais le zoom est limité par la résolution de l'image. On va augmenter la résolution pour satisfaire les possesseurs de nouvel iPad, mais ce sera pour le numéro 3.




> Pour les legendes sur les images, je suis impatient, je rafole des notes d'humour con-con comme au bon vieux temps de joystick. Si je ne me trompe pas, la fine equipe de joystick (le vrai, pas la bouse actuelle) est bien en grosse partie dans le staff de CPC ? Me trompe-je ?


Vous aviez raison... en 2003. Aujourd'hui l'équipe rédactionnelle de Canard PC est renouvelée depuis longtemps : restent ackboo, Fishbone pour les news hardware et Didier Couly pour les dessins. Lord Casque Noir et moi-même n’écrivons que très peu.

----------


## dway

> Screugneugneu. Une nouvelle mise à jour est dans les tuyaux, dont l’objectif est de nettoyer et remettre au propre les applis qui se sont mal installées, ou mal mises à jour. Beaucoup de problèmes viennent de là visiblement.


Voilà qui ravi mon ego !




> Si si, la table des matières permet de faire défiler les pages d'un même article avant d'en choisir une. Et dans le prochain numéro nous avons intégré la possibilité de mettre des signets et des notes.


yoops, au temps pour moi.
Ces nouvelles fonctions sont les bienvenues.
J'en profite pour quemander une recherche texte dans les mag, meme si c'est pas forcement ultra utile.




> Lorsque vous double-tappez sur une image pour l'afficher plein écran, vous pouvez ensuite zoomer dessus en pinçant. mais le zoom est limité par la résolution de l'image. On va augmenter la résolution pour satisfaire les possesseurs de nouvel iPad, mais ce sera pour le numéro 3.


parfait !




> Vous aviez raison... en 2003. Aujourd'hui l'équipe rédactionnelle de Canard PC est renouvelée depuis longtemps : restent ackboo, Fishbone pour les news hardware et Didier Couly pour les dessins. Lord Casque Noir et moi-même n’écrivons que très peu.


Oui, je m'en suis apercu apres coup, mais la nouvelle equipe envoie au moins autant de rondin, et cela contente a merveille ma soif de lecture. Je ne suis plus un gros joueur, mais lire les tests c'est comme jouer sans les mains.

Plop.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Bonne nouvelle !
> Oui, vous avez dû constater que la mise à jour de cette semaine a redonner toute leur finesse aux polices de caractère sur le nouvel iPad. Les numéros à venir (mais pas le prochain, c'était trop tard) tiendront compte de la nouvelle résolution pour la qualité des screenshots proposés.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 23h28 ---------- Previous post was at 23h06 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> De toute évidence, il existe un petit groupe d'utilisateurs pour qui cela ne fonctionne pas malgré la mise à jour, et je suis désolé de vous dire que nous ne comprenons pas pourquoi. Tout ce que je peux vous promettre à l'heure actuelle, c'est que les développeurs d'Aquafadas sont conscients du problème et cherchent une solution.
> J'aurai vraiment besoin que chacun de ceux qui sont concernés accepte de me contacter par message privé pour essayer de rassembler le plus d'éléments possibles et voir ce que nous pouvons faire. Ou vous indiquer la marche à suivre pour essayer de vous faire rembourser par Apple le cas échéant.
> Encore une fois, je vous présente nos sincères excuses pour ces problèmes de fonctionnement et vous assure que nous faisons tout pour trouver une solution.


Oh ben la question a posé direct "Jailbreak mal installé ?"  ::siffle::

----------


## dway

Pour ma part je ne suis pas jailbreak. J'en suis revenu, finalement, ca fait ramer iOS et a un impact non negligeable sur la batterie pour finalement, peu d'avantages.

----------


## starduck

Stoppez les rotatives virtuelles!
La nouvelle version de l'appli est pour ma part aux petits oignons. La seule réserve que j'emettais a été corrigée .
Le texte est magnifique en HD. Quant aux images en dn plus haute resolution pour le numéro 3, ce sera du bonus car elles me satisfaisaient déjà telles quelles. J'espère que ça ne va pas trop faire gonfler le bouzin.
Voilà, je voulais juste mettre une touche de positif car hormis les pb techniques actuels qui, j'en suis sûr, vont être corrigés rapidement, c'est vraiment le canardpc virtuel que j'attendais.
Ah si, y'a juste le flux de news qui me fait défaut, mais je ne désespère pas de le voir intégré un jour.
Tchou!

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Bonne nouvelle :
Aquafadas nous a annoncé avoir isolé le bug qui fait capoter les téléchargements chez certains d'entre vous, et a effectué une mise à jour de ses outils.
Nous avons donc aussitôt créé une mise à jour qui a été soumise à Apple, comme le veut la procédure. Elle devrait être déployée dans un délai d'une semaine maximum, le temps qu'elle soit vérifiée et validée.
Merci de votre patience.

----------


## dway

/me trépigne.

Et pour faire echo à @starduck, malgré les petits soucis de jeunesse de CPC tablettes, c'est malgré tout la classe américaine.

----------


## Kryss

> Bonne nouvelle :
> Aquafadas nous a annoncé avoir isolé le bug qui fait capoter les téléchargements chez certains d'entre vous, et a effectué une mise à jour de ses outils.
> Nous avons donc aussitôt créé une mise à jour qui a été soumise à Apple, comme le veut la procédure. Elle devrait être déployée dans un délai d'une semaine maximum, le temps qu'elle soit vérifiée et validée.
> Merci de votre patience.


Youpie ! je croise les doigts... Elle sera là à mon retour de vacances... 
Pour info, j'ai le canard PC d'avril dans le "magasin", avec pour prix "$€Y" ... Lorsque je souhaite l'acheter il me mets "Erreur - Le produit est indisponible"

----------


## Anansi

> /me trépigne.
> 
> Et pour faire echo à @starduck, malgré les petits soucis de jeunesse de CPC tablettes, c'est malgré tout la classe américaine.


Je me permets de vigoureusement plussoyer. Venant d'acquérir un New iPad, j'ai prestement téléchargé l'application, et je suis en admiration devant le travail accompli. C'est beau, c'est classe, c'est ergonomique (le simple bémol est ce "+" sur les images, sur lequel je m'échinais à appuyer avant de voir qu'il fallait double-"cliquer"), c'est malin. Un grand bravo, c'est typiquement le genre de produits pour lequel je voulais un iPad. Tout est histoire de valeur ajoutée.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> (le simple bémol est ce "+" sur les images, sur lequel je m'échinais à appuyer avant de voir qu'il fallait double-"cliquer")


Vous n'êtes pas le seul à l'avoir fait remarquer : on a changé ça pour le n°2, désormais les deux mouvements sont possibles.

---------- Post added at 15h15 ---------- Previous post was at 15h15 ----------




> Pour info, j'ai le canard PC d'avril dans le "magasin", avec pour prix "$€Y" ... Lorsque je souhaite l'acheter il me mets "Erreur - Le produit est indisponible"


Oui, nous avons noté aussi ce bug sur un de nos iPad qui a le problème de téléchargement. On attend de voir si la mise à jour arrange ça.

----------


## Phare

> Vous n'êtes pas le seul à l'avoir fait remarquer : on a changé ça pour le n°2, désormais les deux mouvements sont possibles.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 15h15 ---------- Previous post was at 15h15 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, nous avons noté aussi ce bug sur un de nos iPad qui a le problème de téléchargement. On attend de voir si la mise à jour arrange ça.


meme bug ici.
vous la planifiés pour quand la MAJ ?

merci

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Bon, on s'est un peu emballé pour la sortie du numéro 2. Il n'est pour l'instant téléchargeable que par les abonnés d'avant le 4 avril, parce qu'Apple n'a pas encore validé ce numéro en tant que "contenu payant". C'est pourquoi il apparaît sans prix avec un message d'erreur comme quoi il ne serait pas disponible. Cela devrait se débloquer sous peu.

----------


## NexuspolariS

Comme vous avez identifié un bug pour les ipad qui téléchargent pas, vous avez une astuce pour parer au problème, ou le mieux c'est qu'on patiente une petite semaine ?

----------


## starduck

Je me délecte enfin du numéro 2!
Par contre 2 remarques:
- Le texte des encarts est encore en basse résolution
- Mon abonnement du 5 avril n'a pas été pris en compte pour ce numéro (normal ou pas?). J'ai reçu la facture mais je ne trouve pas cette fameuse rubrique abonnement dans réglage/store. Une idée?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Comme vous avez identifié un bug pour les ipad qui téléchargent pas, vous avez une astuce pour parer au problème, ou le mieux c'est qu'on patiente une petite semaine ?


La mise à jour a été validée pour l'essentiel par Apple, il nous reste trois bricoles à leur préciser pour qu'elle soit distribuée. Normalement, je dis bien "normalement", ça devrait être bon demain.

---------- Post added at 14h44 ---------- Previous post was at 14h36 ----------




> Je me délecte enfin du numéro 2!


Vous avez pu l'acheter donc ? Le prix apparaissait et tout s'est passé normalement ?




> - Le texte des encarts est encore en basse résolution


Oui, ce numéro n'est pas encore optimisé pour le nouvel iPad aux niveaux des images et des encarts. Il était déjà en route lorsque les specs d'Apple nous sont parvenues.




> - Mon abonnement du 5 avril n'a pas été pris en compte pour ce numéro (normal ou pas?). J'ai reçu la facture mais je ne trouve pas cette fameuse rubrique abonnement dans réglage/store. Une idée?


Le réglage : Réglages/Store/identifiant Apple/Afficher l'identifiant Apple/gérer les abonnements.
Oui, le numéro est sorti le 5 avril pour les abonnés, mais sa mise en vente a visiblement été gelée à cause de la mise à jour en cours (d'où ce délai). Donc si vous avez pris un abonnement après le 4 avril, il commencera au numéro de mai.

----------


## starduck

Oui le prix est enfin apparu ce matin et je l'ai acheté normalement alors qu'avant j'avais les hiéroglyphes et une erreur.
Je suis donc comblé  :;):

----------


## bibouse

Impossible de le télécharger pour ma part . La barre de progression reste invariablement vide ....  ::(:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Impossible de le télécharger pour ma part . La barre de progression reste invariablement vide ....


Comme indiqué deux posts plus haut, la mise à jour arrive.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

La mise à jour a été déployée cette nuit vers 2h du matin. Est-ce que ceux qui avaient le problème de téléchargement l'ont vu se régler ?

----------


## kayl257

Je viens de faire la maj et ça marche!
J'ai du supprimer l'app, redémarrer et retelecharger l'app pour que ça marche. 
J'ai pris le numéro gratuit et j'ai directement acheté le numéro 2 dans la foulée. 

C'est très intuitif, la gestion des marques pages est bien faite.  
Vivement le passage en retina, surtout pour l'affichage des pages dans le sommaire défilant. 

Le seul point "négatif" : les effets quand on change de pages/articles, c'est joli mais ça ralenti la lecture.

----------


## opamm

> La mise à jour a été déployée cette nuit vers 2h du matin. Est-ce que ceux qui avaient le problème de téléchargement l'ont vu se régler ?


apparemment oui, téléchargement du numéros d'avril en cours.

----------


## Goyavier

> La mise à jour a été déployée cette nuit vers 2h du matin. Est-ce que ceux qui avaient le problème de téléchargement l'ont vu se régler ?


J'ai désinstallé, redémarré l'iPad, installé la nouvelle version. Toujours le même problème : impossible de télécharger le numéro de janvier.
Je précise que dans la première version de l'appli, j'avais pu lancer le téléchargement, mais qu'il s'était interrompu à cause d'un problème de connexion wifi. Depuis, j'ai essayé à chaque nouvelle version, sans résultat.
*Plus grave, je viens d'acheter le numéro d'avril, et c'est pareil, le bargraphe de téléchargement reste désespérément vide après plusieurs minutes d'attente.*

Edit : j'aurais pu y penser plus tôt, j'ai fait l'essai sur l'iPad de ma femme et le téléchargement se fait. Plus qu'à restaurer l'iPad...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

A ceux qui avaient un problème de téléchargement :
Après la mise à jour, pour remettre à zéro tous les paramètres de l'application, il est préférable de la désinstaller puis de la réinstaller. Sans cela, cela peut marcher mais avec parfois des problèmes sur les notifications.
Normalement, au premier lancement de l'appli ré-installée, vous aurez une fenêtre de dialogue concernant les notifications.
Attention : vous aurez l'impression d'avoir perdu vos achats précédents, mais pas du tout : si vous tentez de racheter les numéros que vous avez déjà payé, la machine vous indiquera que vous les avez déjà (après l'insertion de votre code itunes, sinon elle ne le sait pas) et vous proposera de les re-télécharger.
Comme toujours, n'hésitez pas à me signaler tous problèmes persistants.

----------


## pac1404

Lorsqu'on a l'abonnement, il nous redemande si on veut payer le numéro, c'est normal ? Merci a+

ps : depuis la Suisse

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Lorsqu'on a l'abonnement, il nous redemande si on veut payer le numéro, c'est normal ? Merci a+
> ps : depuis la Suisse


L'abonnement commence avec le numéro pas encore paru au moment où vous l'avez pris.

----------


## albanf

Bonjour, même aprės la mise à jour, les téléchargements ne commencent pas, ni pour le numéro 0 ni pour le numéro 1...
J'ai essayé de désinstaller, redémarrer puis réinstaller comme quelqu'un le suggérait, mais cela ne marche toujours pas.
Après la réinstallation, je n'ai pas le message concernant les notifications. Est-ce que la désinstalltion serait incomplète ?

----------


## Ifou Le Van

> L'abonnement commence avec le numéro pas encore paru au moment où vous l'avez pris.


Non! J'ai acheté le n°1 en mars et pris un abo 3 mois dans la foulée (repris d'ailleurs dans l'app store "jusque fin juin"). Et pourtant pour accéder au n°2 hier, j'ai dû l'acheter aussi. A ce rythme là ça va me coûter bonbon. J'espère qu'avec la nouvelle mouture ça s'arrangera.
Je vais essayer de contacter les petits gars d'apple pour voir si on peut pas s'arranger

----------


## netrunner504

Hello,

J'ai pris un abonnement de 6 mois (oui je sais jaurais du regarder avant si c'était vraiment moins cher... ) et je me retrouves dans l'incapacité de l'utiliser suite à un changement d'appareil (j'ai revendu l'ancien ).

J'ai bien remis les mêmes identifiant et reinstaller l'application dans le kiosque plusieurs fois sans succés. Un peu d'aide siouplaît ??? 

merci d'avance

----------


## GROquiK

> (...)
> Après la mise à jour, pour remettre à zéro tous les paramètres de l'application, il est préférable de la désinstaller puis de la réinstaller (...)


Celle-la, je la garde  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Celle-la, je la garde


Ne me demandez pas pourquoi, il a fallu ça chez nous pour qu'un iPad avec le bug de téléchargement se remette à l'endroit, notifications incluses.

---------- Post added at 22h05 ---------- Previous post was at 21h52 ----------




> Bonjour, même aprės la mise à jour, les téléchargements ne commencent pas, ni pour le numéro 0 ni pour le numéro 1...
> J'ai essayé de désinstaller, redémarrer puis réinstaller comme quelqu'un le suggérait, mais cela ne marche toujours pas.
> Après la réinstallation, je n'ai pas le message concernant les notifications. Est-ce que la désinstalltion serait incomplète ?


Oui, si vous n'avez pas le message des notifications c'est que l'installation ne s'est pas faite correctement. Je crains que vous n'échappiez pas à une restauration de l'iPad.

----------


## dway

Bon, je reviens vers le cahier de doleance de CPC tablettes. J'ai toujours le meme souci que decrit ici :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/65...=1#post5301113

Toujours ce probleme d'icones et d'ancienne appli "en attente". Je vais faire un screenshot et revenir ici vous montrer ca. Je re-precise que je n'ai jamais jailbreak ni bidouillé iOS, et je l'ai restauré au passage en 5.1.
Du coup j'ose tjs pas m'abonner, et la frustration m'envahit.

----------


## motdiem

de mon coté, il ne m'a pas demandé de mettre les notifications, mais le téléchargement (du numéro gratuit) s'est bien passé.

Je pense qu'il y a une ambiguité sur les abonnements. Je me suis abonné à la sortie de l'appli, puis j'ai acheté le numéro de mars 2012.  Sur le numéro de mars, j'ai juste le bouton 'télécharger', qui fonctionne bien.
Là il me demande d'acheter le numéro d'Avril, alors que d'après l'app store, je suis abonné (jusqu'au 16 juin 2012 visiblement)
En cliquant sur le bouton 'acheter' il demande 'voulez vous confirmer l'achat intégré du numéro 2' - du coup j'ose pas appuyer...

----------


## NexuspolariS

Sur mon ipad1 toujours pas mais sur celui de ma femme c'est ok.
je ferai une resto plus tard, de toute façon pour le moment je suis plutot sur mon nouveau joujou. depuis 19h je parcours des long couloirs de toute beauté...

----------


## dway

Bon je viens de faire un screenshot comme prévu dans mon précédent message :
(Ouais je suis du genre à tout ranger dans des dossiers)



Donc là j'ai beau tenter d'effacer l'ancien icone, ca veut pas (pas de croix), et elle disparait de tps en tps pour mieux revenir.
Par contre, je peux lire le mag gratuit. Pour la 4eme fois.
Bon, ne me dites pas que je dois restaurer l'ipad, ca va me faire definitivement fuir. Un bug pareil en tout cas, c'est pas rassurant quant à la qualité du prestataire qui s'occupe de l'appli...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bon, ne me dites pas que je dois restaurer l'ipad, ca va me faire definitivement fuir.


J'ai bien peur que ce soit nécessaire, malheureusement ; vous avez une appli fantome et en prime l'app normale ne s'est pas mise dans le kiosque : il y a  un gros souk dans l'installation chez vous.

----------


## dway

*gemissements*
Je suis pas prêt de m'abonner...j'envisage de restaurer lors de la sortie d'iOS6, mais ca ne devrait pas tarder.
Merci de votre aide en tout cas !

----------


## Netsabes

Si les données sont synchronisées sur iCloud, c'est quand même super rapide et indolore, une restauration. Bon enfin ça prend tout de même le temps de télécharger les Go d'apps, mais sinon c'est fait en quelques minutes.

----------


## LittlEater

*dway*  peux tu restaurer ton Ipad a partir d'un backup Itune antérieur a l'installation de l'app Canard ? c'est moins chiant que de tout restaurer.
personnellement j'avais un peu tout les problèmes : abonnement qui disparait (passage de Ipad 1 a 3) et download qui marche pas.  J'ai récupéré mon abonnement en restaurant mon Ipad 3 avec un Backup de mon Ipad 1, en prenant une version ou l'app était déjà installée. l'update de l'app c'est fait correctement et j'ai pu enfin downloader les numéros. et la j'ai envie de dire youpi. 

youpi.

----------


## pac1404

> L'abonnement commence avec le numéro pas encore paru au moment où vous l'avez pris.


J'ai pris l'abonnement le jour de la sortie du nouvel ipad (ou 1-2 jours après) et hier, paf, j'ai repayé... Y'a un truc qui ne joue pas. En plus connexion itunes impossible pour se faire rembourser...

----------


## fripi

Je suis sur le nouvel iPad wifi 4g, ça fait 2 mise à jour que j'installe avec espoire hélas... rien  ::(:  
J'ai avant tout désinstallé et redemarré l'iPad, puis installé la dernière version, lancé le téléchargement du numero 0 et la barre de progression reste vide.
La toute première fois que j'avai tenté le coup (à l'achat de l'iPad peu après la sortie de l'app) j'avais eu un début de téléchargement, mais il s'était interrompu à cause de la mise en veille, depuis je n'ai plus jamais vu cette barre se remplir, l'iPad comporte peu d'applis, la mémoire est loin d'être saturée.

----------


## kayl257

Une petite remarque : dans le mode d'emploi il est indiqué qu'une flèche dans le coin indique si un article comporte plusieurs pages. Ben il n'y a aucune flèche nulle part. 
Même dans le mode d'emploi, c'est une zone vide qui est indiquée et entourée.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je suis sur le nouvel iPad wifi 4g, ça fait 2 mise à jour que j'installe avec espoire hélas... rien  
> J'ai avant tout désinstallé et redemarré l'iPad, puis installé la dernière version, lancé le téléchargement du numero 0 et la barre de progression reste vide.
> La toute première fois que j'avai tenté le coup (à l'achat de l'iPad peu après la sortie de l'app) j'avais eu un début de téléchargement, mais il s'était interrompu à cause de la mise en veille, depuis je n'ai plus jamais vu cette barre se remplir, l'iPad comporte peu d'applis, la mémoire est loin d'être saturée.


Est-ce que vous avez eu le message des notifications ? (est-ce que l'appli apparait dans la liste de réglages/notifications ?)
Si ce n'est pas le cas et que votre ipad comporte peu d'appli, faites une restauration du système pour tout remettre à zéro et réinstalle l'appli depuis l'AppSTore.

---------- Post added at 09h27 ---------- Previous post was at 09h25 ----------




> Une petite remarque : dans le mode d'emploi il est indiqué qu'une flèche dans le coin indique si un article comporte plusieurs pages. Ben il n'y a aucune flèche nulle part. 
> Même dans le mode d'emploi, c'est une zone vide qui est indiquée et entourée.


Mais !?... Ou est-ce qu'elles sont passées ces êfoka"pù'tijamohgq de flèches ?
Chez moi c'est pareil. Un bug d'affichage qui nous a échappé.

----------


## kayl257

C'est pas très gênant vu que les numéros de pages nous indiquent la même chose. 

Vous avez prévu un mode portrait ? Je trouve ça plus pratique de tenir la tablette comme un journal pour lire.

----------


## dway

@netsabes : ouep j'imagine, mais je suis de ceux qui n'utilisent pas icloud, apple me suce deja bien le cerveau et les donnees personnelles comme ca... Mais j'assume  ::): 

@littleater : je vais voir si j'ai ca, il est vrai que malgré ces echecs cuisants, je reste toxico de CPC et l'abonnement me fait de l'oeil et me montre ses cuisses.

Sinon, rien a voir, mais existe-t-il des stickers CPC a coller sur mon laptop ou ma femme pour crier au monde mon contentement ?

Et +1 pour le mode portrait demandé par kayl257  ::):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Vous avez prévu un mode portrait ? Je trouve ça plus pratique de tenir la tablette comme un journal pour lire.


Désolé mais nous avons décidé de ne faire qu'un seul mode de lecture. Nous avons appris via notre exéperience sur l'appli Canard PC Hardware que faire les deux demande beaucoup trop de temps, pour un avantage limité : d'une part il y a toujours une des deux mises en page qui est un peu bâclée; d'autre part beaucoup d'utilisateurs ont une coque de protection qui se replie pour favoriser la lecture en mode paysage.

----------


## pac1404

> J'ai pris l'abonnement le jour de la sortie du nouvel ipad (ou 1-2 jours après) et hier, paf, j'ai repayé... Y'a un truc qui ne joue pas. En plus connexion itunes impossible pour se faire rembourser...


Avez-vous une réponse ? Merci  ::):

----------


## albanf

Bon, pour une raison inconnue, après un énième essai aujourd'hui, le téléchargement a démarré !

----------


## NexuspolariS

moi c bon partout.... j'ai supprimé l'appli... puis le téléchargement de l'appli a bien mis 5 minutes avant de démarrer, j'ai du être patient. A partir de là, les mag se sont téléchargés sans difficultés.
Par contre je suis pas habitué aux micro-paiement à partir des applis... les achats ne sont pas liés au compte mais à l'ipad ? car les magazines achetés sur l'un sont toujours proposés à la vente sur l'autre. Est-ce normal ?

Pour un retour sur la qualité des deux mag, et bien moi je les trouvent vraiment bien. Je pense que vous vous tirez une balle dans le pied car cela risque de faire du mal au magazine papier.
Mes deux abonnement arrivent tous deux à expiration. J'avoue que je vais repartir sur la version numérique.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Avez-vous une réponse ? Merci


Je vous ai contacté par message privé pour en savoir plus.

---------- Post added at 14h34 ---------- Previous post was at 14h25 ----------




> moi c bon partout.... j'ai supprimé l'appli... puis le téléchargement de l'appli a bien mis 5 minutes avant de démarrer, j'ai du être patient. A partir de là, les mag se sont téléchargés sans difficultés.


Chouette, de bonnes nouvelles ! Avez-vous eu le message concernant les notifications après l'installation ?




> Par contre je suis pas habitué aux micro-paiement à partir des applis... les achats ne sont pas liés au compte mais à l'ipad ? car les magazines achetés sur l'un sont toujours proposés à la vente sur l'autre. Est-ce normal ?


Normalement, les achats sont liés au compte itunes : bien que l'application ne puisse pas vous l'indiquer d'emblée (Apple n'autorise pas l'accès direct au compte itunes, ni depuis peu au numéro interne du matériel), vos achats déjà réalisés sont récupérables sur un autre appareil avec le même compte itunes. Donc si vous cherchez à acheter un numéro déjà payé, vous faites toute la procédure et après validation de votre mot de passe (donc check d'Apple avec itunes) l'appli vous répond que vous avez déjà acheté et vous propose de télécharger.
Mais pour l'instant cela ne marche pas avec les abonnements, qui sont liés à la machine qui les as prise. Aquafadas travaille à une solution permettant de les transférer.
Un de nos lecteurs dégourdis a découvert une chose : en faisant un backup de son vieil ipad après la prise de l'abonnement, et en appliquant ce backup sur son nouvel iPad, il a récupéré son abonnement sur le nouveau. Sans garantie.

----------


## Goyavier

> Mais pour l'instant cela ne marche pas avec les abonnements, qui sont liés à la machine qui les as prise. Aquafadas travaille à une solution permettant de les transférer.
> Un de nos lecteurs dégourdis a découvert une chose : en faisant un backup de son vieil ipad après la prise de l'abonnement, et en appliquant ce backup sur son nouvel iPad, il a récupéré son abonnement sur le nouveau. Sans garantie.


Je ne sais pas comment font d'autres éditeurs, mais un abonnement sur l'appli du Point par exemple est repris sans problème sur tous les iPads qui sont liés au même compte itunes. Au premier lancement de l'appli sur un nouvel iPad il y a un menu qui permet de restaurer les abonnements.

----------


## RTT-35h

Comme pas mal de monde, mon soucis de téléchargement a été résolu avec la dernière mise à jour. Sauf que j'ai repayé le magazine du mois d'Avril (débité sur mon compte itunes) alors que je me suis abonné pour 6 mois (abonnement souscrit le 17 mars après avoir acheté mon ipad). Donc en théorie j'aurais pas dû payer.
Une fois, ça passe (même si j'aimerais bien être remboursé si possible).
Mais par contre pour le mois suivant, le soucis va être résolu?

A part ça, le magazine est excellent. J'aimerais bien que vous rajoutiez les strips de Couly.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je ne sais pas comment font d'autres éditeurs, mais un abonnement sur l'appli du Point par exemple est repris sans problème sur tous les iPads qui sont liés au même compte itunes. Au premier lancement de l'appli sur un nouvel iPad il y a un menu qui permet de restaurer les abonnements.


Nous attendons l'implémentation d'un système du même genre, avec un bouton du genre "restaurer les achats".

---------- Post added at 12h02 ---------- Previous post was at 11h57 ----------




> Comme pas mal de monde, mon soucis de téléchargement a été résolu avec la dernière mise à jour. Sauf que j'ai repayé le magazine du mois d'Avril (débité sur mon compte itunes) alors que je me suis abonné pour 6 mois (abonnement souscrit le 17 mars après avoir acheté mon ipad). Donc en théorie j'aurais pas dû payer.


Je vous envoie un message privé pour en savoir davantage.




> A part ça, le magazine est excellent. J'aimerais bien que vous rajoutiez les strips de Couly.


Les strips de Didier Couly sont exclusifs à la version papier.

----------


## Kryss

Je me suis abonné en même temps que l'achat du 1er numéro... J'ai effectué l'achat du 2ème pensant qu'il reconnaitrait que j'étais abonné, eh bien non... Du coup, comme d'autres, mon achat a bien été débité à tort...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je me suis abonné en même temps que l'achat du 1er numéro... J'ai effectué l'achat du 2ème pensant qu'il reconnaitrait que j'étais abonné, eh bien non... Du coup, comme d'autres, mon achat a bien été débité à tort...


Vous faites partie de ceux qui avaient changé d'ipad et dont l'abonnement ne suivait pas. Sur lequel avez-vous racheté le numéro : l'ancien ou le nouveau ?

----------


## Kryss

> Vous faites partie de ceux qui avaient changé d'ipad et dont l'abonnement ne suivait pas. Sur lequel avez-vous racheté le numéro : l'ancien ou le nouveau ?


le nouveau

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Un mot pour vous signaler que j'ai créé un dossier-guide comprenant une FAQ et une multitude de réponses aux problèmes et questions les plus souvent posés.
Cela se trouve par ici : Editions tablette : FAQ et Assistance

---------- Post added at 16h44 ---------- Previous post was at 16h21 ----------

Un fil de discussion général pour répondre aux problèmes et questions sur les éditions tablette a été créé ici :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/67...-sur-tablettes
Je ferme donc cette discussion.

----------

